# Power Sound Audio contributes a pair of XS15 Subs...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We would like to thank our sponsor *Power Sound Audio* for contributing a pair of their *XS15 Subwoofers* in the *$10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway*.















If you have not had a chance to check out what Power Sound Audio has to offer, you will want to visit their site... *Power Sound Audio*.

If you are interested in the XS15 and thinking about buying one or two, there is no need to hold out for the giveaway. If you purchase one or two of the XS15's and end up winning the giveaway, you will be reimbursed the cost.

We appreciate Power Sound Audio participating in the giveaway and for being a sponsor here at HTS.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is generous of them, although the winner may consider just keeping all four. :hsd:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

These subs would be a welcome addition to anyone's home theater setup!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks you Power Sound Audio!! :T


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Having spent time with the XS15 myself I can attest to how nice a subwoofer it is. I can only imagine what two would sound like. :T


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, this thing just refuses to stop getting better! Thanks PSA!!!


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

I heard one this weekend at Gorilla83's meet in PA. It was a strong offering in this pricepoint.


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Archaea said:


> I heard one this weekend at Gorilla83's meet in PA. It was a strong offering in this pricepoint.


 Quite welcome to all! Wait till everyone sees what we want to give away next year..


Archaea, thanks for the feedback. I think they put a steep 15hz(?) highpass in line during the demo of the XS15 because the new owner did not want to take any chances with some of the "abusive" demos? Understandable, but I wish they would have left it out. It may not have altered anything in an audible manner though...except keeping the XS15 from approaching real single digit output. And in a room that size it would have been hard pressed to manage that anyway----certainly not at the levels the big boys(F2, caps)were offering.

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------

